
Microsoft Quells Severance Firestorm, Lets Ex-Employees Keep Their Cash - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/23/microsoft-quells-severance-firestorm-lets-ex-employees-keep-their-cash/
======
wallflower
> Many of them have deemed this to be a huge PR misstep, but it’s likely that
> Microsoft PR never even knew about the letter in the first place

------
helveticaman
At least they handled it well in the end.

